# How to shingle a barn style roof.



## one eye guy (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm about to start putting shingles on my barn style roof which I understand is also called a gambrel roof. Do I do anything different because of the angle. Should I just start the first row where I normally would? Will the row at the angle be obedient and lay down?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

More nails and hand sealing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The way I do it is run the shingle up the steep side of the roof using 6 nails per shingle, when you get to the last row I bend a piece of coil stock making sure it does not stick out behind the tabs on the last shingle, then install the last row. Done with the metal does not show. I then install standard drip, Then start the shingles on the flater area as you would with any roof by using a starter strip then the shinlges.

If you try and just bend the shingles there not going to lay flat or will crack over time.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not all gambrels are the same, in fact there are a lot of variations, and, in my opinion, a lot of it depends on what angles you are dealing with. I have done some as I believe that WOW meant, bending them over and hand sealing, and some similar to what Joe suggested, again, depending on the angles that I had to work with. Either way, as both of them mentioned, it is critical to nail according to the manufacturer's instructions for steep roofs, and, particularly on the lower roofs, measure the run, and do the math before you start, in order for your shingles to come out where you want them at the knee.


----------



## one eye guy (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you guys. I appreciate all your suggestions and taken together I think I should be able to get the job done.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

DexterII said:


> Not all gambrels are the same, in fact there are a lot of variations, and, in my opinion, a lot of it depends on what angles you are dealing with. I have done some as I believe that WOW meant, bending them over and hand sealing, and some similar to what Joe suggested, again, depending on the angles that I had to work with. Either way, as both of them mentioned, it is critical to nail according to the manufacturer's instructions for steep roofs, and, particularly on the lower roofs, measure the run, and do the math before you start, in order for your shingles to come out where you want them at the knee.


I actually prefer the metal transition strip as Joe indicated.

I was referring more to the shingling procedures for the vertical sections.


----------



## roofnron (Dec 7, 2011)

Another option would be to use real exposed metal at the transition. It will look much better than just bending the shingles. You could use an .032 aluminum bent 5" down the wall and 3" on the upper roof. Then start your roof all over again with starter shingles, etc... The aluminum you can get pre-painted to compliment the roof. 

I did this roof a couple of years ago. It is not shingles but the same rules would apply. Adjust your shingles to keep the looking perfectly straight with the transition.

The metal will give a really nice look to the roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

roofnron said:


> Another option would be to use real exposed metal at the transition. It will look much better than just bending the shingles. You could use an .032 aluminum bent 5" down the wall and 3" on the upper roof. Then start your roof all over again with starter shingles, etc... The aluminum you can get pre-painted to compliment the roof.
> 
> I did this roof a couple of years ago. It is not shingles but the same rules would apply. Adjust your shingles to keep the looking perfectly straight with the transition.
> 
> ...


Nice looking work!

:thumbsup:


----------



## one eye guy (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for all the input guys. You are a valuable resource.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Send check to....:laughing:


----------



## one eye guy (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW The check is in the mail.


----------

